# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Open source Vehicle.

## anhxco

E luôn ấp ủ có đc 1 con 4 bánh chở vợ con đi dạo mát, kinh phí thì k có nên trong đầu luôn nghĩ đến việc DIY. Có cái dự ớn nguồn mở làm con xe điện 4 bánh, xem qua tự dưng cảm hứng dâng trào, em post lên nhờ các bác xem qua thử liệu ae mình có đủ điều kiện và kỹ thuật để làm 1 e như vậy k!? Liệu phụ tùng có dễ kiếm ở VN mình không!? bla ... bla.
Thôi e post mấy cái hình cho nó máu:









Trang chủ: https://www.osvehicle.com/

----------

CBNN, CKD, imechavn, linhdt1121

----------


## jimmyli

anh nên nghĩ vấn đề đầu tiên là chạy ra đường có bị bắt không cái đã  :Big Grin:

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> anh nên nghĩ vấn đề đầu tiên là chạy ra đường có bị bắt không cái đã


Tất nhiên  :Big Grin: , cảm ơn Jimily  :Big Grin: 
Phải thêm tính năng phát hiện cớm từ xa, và tốc độ đạt đc phải cao hơn tốc độ xe của các cớm  :Big Grin:

----------

Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

----------


## Huudong

Phần này em có kinh nghiệm, trước cũng từng làm vài cái trong SPKT, + vài cái xe chạy pin Năng lượng mặt trời. Những cái khó có thể nêu cho bác tham khảo :
1: 4 cái bánh khó kiếm cho vừa ý, kiểu như tiêu chí đẹp, hầm hố 1 tý.
2 : Cơ cấu lái bác có thể lùng mua tại mấy bãi hàng cũ, mua cơ cấu lái của mấy con xe nhỏ như matit.
3:Bộ truyền vi sai bác mua của xe 3 lôi trung quốc là ok, nếu bác dùng động cơ xăng thì mua luôn cái cục số lùi.
4: khung sườn thì gia công, khó cái gắp chữ A.
5: Thiết kế vỏ: cái này khó, làm dc thì nó là bộ mặt của cái xe, nếu bác có tay nghề lên gò bằng tôn, chế cái búa hơi gò cho mịn và đẹp, nếu không thì dùng composit .
6 : động cơ : nếu làm chạy điện bác kiếm con khoảng 1->1,5kw, chạy DC, mua hàng bãi của nhật, kiếm con xác to xíu. Nếu là chạy xăng thì kiếm con chừng 250cc.

Cơ bản là vậy, thành hay không thì còn dựa vào tay nghề của bác, chúc bác sớm có xe chạy.

----------

anhxco

----------


## solero

Em thì ủ em này lâu rồi và có thể còn ủ rất rất lâu nữa.

----------

duonghoang

----------


## CBNN

Cái vụ này em cũng rất thích , ngoài cái khung xe re thì phụ tùng cái gì ko làm dc thì mua cũng có anh ui . 
em thấy chua nhất là cái "áo" xe , VN rất bụi và nắng nhất là SG nên phải làm kín , mà làm đẹp được thì ..... chua lắm .
để em kiếm lại mấy chỗ bán phụ tùng phù hợp rồi chém gió cho vui , máy em cài lại mất hết bookmark rồi !
Em nghĩ nên sữ dụng linh kiện của xe đạp điện , dễ kiếm dễ xài . giá cả cũng hợp lý .

----------

anhxco

----------


## itanium7000

> 


Xe này nó mà lật thì gãy cổ bác ạ.

----------


## CBNN

bộ kit động cơ BLDC kèm cầu vi sai 2000w .

----------

anhxco

----------


## CBNN

> Xe này nó mà lật thì gãy cổ bác ạ.


em thấy xe nào lật cũng gãy cổ hết bác ạ ! nhất là xe máy  2 bánh rất dễ lật  :Wink:

----------


## itanium7000

> em thấy xe nào lật cũng gãy cổ hết bác ạ ! nhất là xe máy  2 bánh rất dễ lật


Ý em là nhìn hình ảnh cái xe có vẻ như chưa có bộ phận bảo vệ người khi xe bị lật. Có thể trên 2 cái ghế chính là bộ phận bảo vệ nhưng nếu đầu người ngồi cao hơn đỉnh ghế thì không phải. Bộ phận bảo vệ khi xe lật ở dưới hình đây:





P/S: Chỉ là góp vui ngoài lề chứ nó quá đơn giản không có gì phức tạp  :Cool:

----------


## anhxco

> bộ kit động cơ BLDC kèm cầu vi sai 2000w .


Không thấy giá bác ạ, em tính nếu có cái xác xe nào về chế độ lại có khi kinh tế và dễ ăn hơn  :Big Grin: .

----------


## anhxco

> Phần này em có kinh nghiệm, trước cũng từng làm vài cái trong SPKT, + vài cái xe chạy pin Năng lượng mặt trời. Những cái khó có thể nêu cho bác tham khảo :
> 1: 4 cái bánh khó kiếm cho vừa ý, kiểu như tiêu chí đẹp, hầm hố 1 tý.
> 2 : Cơ cấu lái bác có thể lùng mua tại mấy bãi hàng cũ, mua cơ cấu lái của mấy con xe nhỏ như matit.
> 3:Bộ truyền vi sai bác mua của xe 3 lôi trung quốc là ok, nếu bác dùng động cơ xăng thì mua luôn cái cục số lùi.
> 4: khung sườn thì gia công, khó cái gắp chữ A.
> 5: Thiết kế vỏ: cái này khó, làm dc thì nó là bộ mặt của cái xe, nếu bác có tay nghề lên gò bằng tôn, chế cái búa hơi gò cho mịn và đẹp, nếu không thì dùng composit .
> 6 : động cơ : nếu làm chạy điện bác kiếm con khoảng 1->1,5kw, chạy DC, mua hàng bãi của nhật, kiếm con xác to xíu. Nếu là chạy xăng thì kiếm con chừng 250cc.
> 
> Cơ bản là vậy, thành hay không thì còn dựa vào tay nghề của bác, chúc bác sớm có xe chạy.


Bác cho e xin thêm thông tin về chi phí mấy thứ đó và địa chỉ cụ thể đc k ạ!? Em tính dự trù kinh phí trước để chọn phương án ( nếu khả thi)  :Big Grin:

----------


## imechavn

> Cái vụ này em cũng rất thích , ngoài cái khung xe re thì phụ tùng cái gì ko làm dc thì mua cũng có anh ui . 
> em thấy chua nhất là cái "áo" xe , VN rất bụi và nắng nhất là SG nên phải làm kín , mà làm đẹp được thì ..... chua lắm .
> để em kiếm lại mấy chỗ bán phụ tùng phù hợp rồi chém gió cho vui , máy em cài lại mất hết bookmark rồi !
> Em nghĩ nên sữ dụng linh kiện của xe đạp điện , dễ kiếm dễ xài . giá cả cũng hợp lý .


Cái áo xe bác có thể dùng máy cnc của bác gia công thạch cao, sau đó thuê hoặc tự đắp bằng vật liệu composite là được mà.

----------


## CBNN

xe của chị na ! giá 25-30 củ khoai ợ !

----------


## nhatduyxp

> xe của chị na ! giá 25-30 củ khoai ợ !


Xe này ở đâu vậy bác. Ra đường cảnh sát có sờ gáy không bác. Em định làm quả đi cho đỡ nắng với bụi

----------


## katerman

Em cũng có ao ước làm 1 chiếc Segway,  xe 2 bánh tự cân bằng .

----------


## katerman

Xe này ở mình cũng có người làm rồi. thêm clip cho sinh động  :Smile:

----------


## duonghoang

-- Đây là luận văn tốt nghiệp bên ĐHBK HCM làm năm 2005 do sinh viên Mai Tuấn Đạt làm, hình như ông này cũng lấy cái này làm thạc sỹ luôn thì phải, bác nào cần thì down về xem nhé.
-- Em cũng đang mơ mộng con này, khi nào có thời gian phải nghiên cứu lên 1 con thôi  :Smile: )

----------

Gamo, katerman, ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy ông lười đi bộ quá trời , ngồi nghiên cứu rồi ngay cả đi bộ thể dục cũng đi xe điện , mấy chốc nữa mấy ông ngồi xe lăn luôn.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Mấy cha CNC này khiêng vác nặng mà pa

----------


## katerman

:Smile:  Bác nào khởi sướng làm cái xe này đi, cho em đú với, em chả biết gì về điện..

----------

